# Scanner access with tcp



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 11, 2013)

I've got scanner problems again. Does anybody have a link to any documentation on using SANE with a non-USB device? The FreeBSD handbook chapter does not seem relevant here. The man page is the most useful, but a little vague to my understanding. And I'm a brick short.

The problem I've got is that the scanner is not connected to a "computer", it is connected to a network. I wouldn't have thought this was so unusual, but apparently it is.

Here is what I've done so far:

added 192.168.1.141 to saned.conf
added 
	
	



```
sane-port stream tcp  nowait  ole.operator  /usr/local/sbin/saned  saned
```
 to /etc/inetd.conf
 added 
	
	



```
sane 6566/tcp
```
 to /etc/services


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 11, 2013)

After some more reading (and adjusting configuration files), I've come to think that SANE does not do TCP network scanners. All articles(here's a good one) and documentation points to USB only. I'm not going to set up a parallel USB network to my TCP one, and connecting to a dedicated server or nearby computer is an inelegant and clunky solution, so I'm going to leave that as a last resort.

My particular scanner is part of an all-in-one which I recently purchased because it was supposed to be supported by SANE. It probably is, just not for TCP. The postscript printing with LPD is great though. It's a Xerox 3220. Scanning to e-mail is a possibility, as is to a USB memory stick. The latter is probably the more elegant solution. Anyway, unless someone can put me right, I'm done with SANE since it doesn't seem to be the right tool for this scanner.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 11, 2013)

In post #1, did you mean tcp 192.168.1.141?  Various documents on the web suggest that some Xerox scanners can be used over the network with SANE.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 11, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> In post #1, did you mean tcp 192.168.1.141?  Various documents on the web suggest that some Xerox scanners can be used over the network with SANE.



Should that line have "tcp" in it? I'll give it another go-around. I've been at this for many hours though, but it's the "documents around the web" which actually got me discouraged.  It seems that when they refer to working over the network, they mean to another computer acting as a server and which has a USB connection to the scanner. Not like LPD where anybody on the LAN can send files directly. Anyway, correct me if I'm wrong. I'd love to find a how-to, but many hours of searching hasn't dug one up yet. In the end, they always bring out the "USB" word.


----------



## scottro (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm going to add to this 3 years later because, while struggling with something similar, this thread came up--I forget my exact terms, something like sane FreeBSD network.  

Anyway, I just got a Samsung c640w MFC and could not get scanning to work on FreeBSD over the network. Eventually, I found the answer on the ArchLinux wiki, which specifically mentioned sane with Samsung printers.  In my case the printer was listed in /usr/local/etc/saned/xerox_mfp_conf.  I added the line

```
tcp <ip_address_of_scanner>
```
 and `scanimage` then found the scanner without a problem.

Again, I do realize this is an old thread, but it was one of the ones I came across while googling, so it's possibly worth adding this information.  (I also added it to another fairly old post, one of the few listing the c640w MFC, but hey, I get excited when I finally figure something out.  )


----------



## YuryG (Sep 18, 2016)

Well, if you try to be helpful, it, probably, could be better to say more specifically. Where have you add this line? What should be preinstalled?
Thanks.


----------



## scottro (Sep 18, 2016)

You're quite right.  I did put the information in the other thread, but I should put it here as well.

When you've installed the various sane packages, it includes a directory, /usr/local/etc/sane.d with configs for various scanners.   One of these is called xerox_mfp.conf.  That file has the lines


```
#Samsung C460 Series
usb 0x04e8 0x3468
```
Underneath that, add tcp <ip_address> , so if it's at 192.168.1.50, the file should now read

```
#Samsung C460 Series
usb 0x04e8 0x3468
tcp 192.168.1.50
```

Once that's done, running `scanimage -L` will find the scanner.


----------



## YuryG (Sep 18, 2016)

Hope, this could somehow help me. We have Kyocera ugly MFC (that corrupted already two USB flash sticks during transferring scans onto them, doesn't have any PostScript, and FreeBSD cann't see its real 600dpi resolution offering only 300dpi), may be somehow I could use your tips.

By the way, it occurred, that our Kyocera could transfer scans in the network folder, it's not too bad an option.


----------



## scottro (Sep 18, 2016)

We have a Kyocera at work, a taskalfa 250ci.  I've only used it to scan to email addresses.   And doing a quick google, brings up a thread, for people having the same issue that I had (how to make sane look for a network scanner if you don't have an entry in sane.d, where you can add the tcp line I mentioned.  That thread, for Debian, metions the scan to email as alternative. 

http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/sane-devel/2015-February/033118.html

Going through the thread, they just mention there is little Kyocera support and they don't think anyone's written a driver.  I would think it has postscript though, those are usually higher end machines.  You _may_ be able to use an OSX ppd for the printing aspect at least. 

Sorry I can't be of more help.

I might as well add, that as far as printing to the Samsung, I used cups, but also, just for fun, tried with wblock@'s page's method using lpd. That also worked, though I had to use ghostscript utilities to convert a pdf to ps before lp whatever.pdf worked.   I don't know if it would work for you, but it might for printing. (I wasn't sure if your post means that you're not able to properly print either.)

If so, I'll give these quick instructions here, and you can open another thread if it's not clear, as I'm already hijacking a 3 year old thread. 

http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/lpdprinting.html

In my case, I just created the spool directory mentioned, then skipped to the network section.  I edited my /etc/printcap using the IP address of the printer for the rm: entry.   (He uses netlaser in his example).  
I then started lpd and could run `lp mytest.txt`.  For pdfs, I used a utility included with ghostscript, pdf2ps or something similar.    For an image, I used ImageMagick's convert utility to convert from jpg to ps.   It all worked.   I don't know if that's any use to you for printing with Kyocera.  Here at work, I just use the Kyocera printing, and we don't print very much, I don't even have cups running by default.


----------



## YuryG (Sep 18, 2016)

Our Kyocera FS-6525 MFP's definitely not PS device (though even Windows drivers do not state that), but from flash stick it cat print PDFs, and I can send bare TIFFs to it via `nc` and it prints them.
Printing from gsview with recommended ljet4 device gives visible quality of 600dpi, but CUPs options are only 300dpi.


----------



## scottro (Sep 18, 2016)

Ah, well, that's something, at least.


----------



## scottro (Sep 19, 2016)

For what it's worth, you can look at http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-KYOCERA. Our respective scanners aren't.  :-(


----------

